# Download Windows 7 Boot Screen for Windows XP



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2008)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/Windows%207/Windows7logo.png

*Windows 7 M3* build has been released and it contains lots of new changes along with a new beautiful "*Boot Screen*".

Windows 7 boot screen contains "Starting Windows..." text along with a glassy progressbar in the middle. To read about all new changes in Windows 7, read *this topic*.

I have tried to make a similar boot screen for Windows XP. Since XP boot screen is not very customizable, we are bound within lots of limitations.

I have tried my best to create this one and I hope you'll like it.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/vishaal_here/VistaVGSevenBootScreenforXP-1.png

*Download Link*

*More Info and Instructions*

Please post your comments and feedbacks.


----------



## hsr (Nov 4, 2008)

most loliest one ever


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful? I don't think so.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2008)

lol. Were your comments made for Windows 7 boot screen or my attempt?


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 4, 2008)

If that is indeed the new Boot Screen, then its very bad news. That is possibly the ugliest boot screen I have ever laid eyes on, and if MS doesn't care enough to design a great looking boot screen (which, may I remind you is the first MS branded thing you see when you switch on your PC) then its a pretty clear indication of just how much work they put into Windows Seven itself. 

Of course, since this is just an early beta build, it will most probably improve over time.

-=edit=-

VG, just went through the article on your site (great work, as always btw) and noticed the Libraries thing in the sidebar in the explorer window. So is this finally the virtual folders thing that was supposed to be present in Vista? 

One more thing, the actual boot screen does not look all that bad actually.... Sorry VG, but this boot screen, definitely not one of your best works. 

Also, it kind of scares me as to how similar 7 is to Vista. But if they can give me an OS that's been nicely streamlined and not as much of a resource hog as Vista, yet has all the features of Vista, I'm hooked. 

Or the more likely alternative, i.e. 7 will be another Vista and I'll have to buy a Mac out of desperation.


----------



## New (Nov 4, 2008)

> Or the more likely alternative, i.e. 7 will be another Vista and I'll have to buy a Mac out of desperation.


No friend. Windows 7 is really good..It is the OS we always wanted.I have been using it since last friday and it's ultra fast compared to Vista.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 4, 2008)

As I mentioned earlier, Windows XP boot screen has lots of limitations. We can't use 16-bit graphics, we can't use moving glow in progressbar, etc.

Windows 7 boot screen is awesome, best boot screen to date because it supports 16-bit graphics. Actually it uses a slide show of a few images just like we see animated ORB before login screen in Vista.

Anyway I have tried to make it as much close to Windows 7 as I can. All kind of comments are welcomed as always.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Nov 4, 2008)

i hope M$ will take ur screen into consideration...best of luck.....just post the pick of bootscreen to take a quick look...i don want to download whole stuff


----------



## anispace (Nov 4, 2008)

@vishal
cant this be done for vista.........with all the glass effects and all. Or does the vista boot screen also have limitations like XP.


----------



## paroh (Nov 5, 2008)

i think next hardware upgrade to windows 7 will be 2010


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ haha. No problem mate. I just tried to make one. 

@anispace
Vista boot screen is also not very customizable. You can't modify the actual boot screen which shows the progressbar but you can replace the "NoGUI" Aurora boot screen with your own image but you can't use a progressbar in it.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

Not bad. using it for now as i got nothing new now.


----------

